# AnyNode - CVZ-512 Beta Review



## FHN-Eric (Jul 16, 2013)

So, AnyNode has been providing a beta vps. The beta vps is their CVZ-512 located in Chicago. Overall, the vps has really good uptime, it is really fast almost no lag at all.  The best part about AnyNode is the support they provide. The best feature is defiently the custom control panel they made, easy to find what your looking for. I would defiently recommend AnyNode to anyone looking for a vps.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 16, 2013)

where's the review ? such speed test?


----------



## peterw (Jul 17, 2013)

Its a tweet or short statement and not a review.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Please update the thread with some actual stats. Would be nice to see some results similar as what is shown in the other review threads here. The more info the better!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 17, 2013)

Yup, looking forward to see an actual review on AnyNode.


----------



## anyNode (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review!

As others have been saying, maybe you should provide some stats/tests etc.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, for a full review of AnyNode please view this thread instead: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1206-anynode-openvz-512mb/


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jul 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well, for a full review of AnyNode please view this thread instead: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1206-anynode-openvz-512mb/


I'm running the ServerBear benchmark test right now, will post results one its done.


anyNode said:


> Thanks for the review!As others have been saying, maybe you should provide some stats/tests etc.


Yes, I will, as I test more, I will update.


----------

